# Does Anyone Know Anything About This?



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All

Another auction bid that I probably shouldn't have made. 12 whole British quids :sweatdrop:

I can find virtually nothing regarding this watch on the net so any info would be great. The one thing on the dial its marked 17j but the movement is marked 23j Swiss :dontgetit: the movement has a small marking that looks like EB.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like a pretty modern watch with what looks like a wristwatch movement. A professional watchmaker will be able to tell you whether it's 17 or 23 jewels (I expect 23, since that's what's marked on the movement-plates).


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

The EB stands for Ebauches Bettlach and that looks like a cal 1553 from the 1950,s to the 1960,s. Which is quite late for a pocket watch.Enjoy


----------

